# J-Kidd, To re-sign or to not re-sign?



## Dirk-41 (Aug 21, 2008)

That, is the real question.

What do you fellow mavs fans want? 

Obviously I welcomed him to the team because I just couldnt stand Devin Harris any longer (personal opinion)

But is Kidd worth another contract?

I honestly don't think he fits our system at all. Of course, I should hold that statement until I see what Carlise does but It's a tricky situation to be in.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Since he is an expiring contract I expect him to be traded before the deadline in February. At least I hope he will, the contract is easily the most valuable thing about Kidd at this point.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree with croco but i still have hope for Kidd under a new system and coach.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Re-sign Kidd for another 3 years because I really don't feel like changing my avatar.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Re-sign Kidd for another 3 years because I really don't feel like changing my avatar.


:lol:

Rep for you.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He would need to take a significant pay cut thats for sure. But I honestly dont think he feels he's worth less.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

so the person who just lead the USA to title of the best team in the world aint good enough to do it for the Mavs?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so the person who just lead the USA to title of the best team in the world aint good enough to do it for the Mavs?




He only led the team in categories like doubling the age of any two other players and most refused shots. You could replace Kidd with Lindsey Hunter and it wouldn't make much of a difference for Team USA.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

If he does well this year, we should resign him but if not.. let him go. He might go into retirement anyway. :|


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> He only led the team in categories like doubling the age of any two other players and most refused shots. You could replace Kidd with Lindsey Hunter and it wouldn't make much of a difference for Team USA.


that's madd disrespectful...do you know how hard it is to make the Olympics?!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> that's madd disrespectful...do you know how hard it is to make the Olympics?!!


He hasn't made the team because of what he is today, rather because of what he has accomplished in his career. He has taken 7 shots during the entire Olympic tournament, had 16 assists and 12 turnovers in 8 games, that's just bad.


----------

